# The Bad Faerie Cross Stitch Picture



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

After 5 years and approx. 100,000 stitches I have finished this project, inbetween lots of knitting, crochet etc. Her official name is the Bad Faerie but I have nicknamed her Morganna as she reminds me of the wicked one in Camelot.
Enjoy Fran


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Did you work her on black canvas or did you have to fill in all the background also?

Lynne


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, how beautiful is that? :-D :-D


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow! That really sums it up. You must be so pleased. Well worth the time and effort!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Magnificent! I really have no other words for it, just Magnificent!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all, she was worked, entirely on white Aida cloth 18 count,
very fine and hard on the eyes, needed strong glasses to see it. Cheers Fran


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

P/s My husband put her on the door to get a good shot as it was reflecting too much light on the wall, now she is in pride of place on our lounge room wall Fran


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is stunning work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful beyond words! I have found black Aida cloth to be so difficult to use but worth time and effort. You should be do very proud of your outstanding piece!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

she really has "attitude"
Blessings


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! You are very talented!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

One word I'd use stunning.where did you get the pattern from?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous work! Although she scares me a little.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm speechless. She's beautiful.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Very very nice . I love the looks of x st. but I hate to do it.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

That is amazing! You did a really nice job. I collect and love anything to do with Fairies and this is Gorgeous!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

She is wonderful! You should be very happy and proud of her.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm also into cross stitching and this is just jaw dropping! Such patience and diligence and it shows! Absolutely fantastic! I'm gobsmacked! Can't wait to see the next project completed! Warm thoughts from cold NY!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you all, she was worked, entirely on white Aida cloth 18 count,
> very fine and hard on the eyes, needed strong glasses to see it. Cheers Fran


Absolutely beautiful, but this was probably easier than it would have been if you used black Aida. I've got a hummingbird and hibiscus pic that I started years ago and have never finished because it is so hard, for me at least, to work on black Aida. It also doesn't help that you have to blend 2 and sometimes 3 strands of floss in different colors to work a few stitches. Never had run into that until this.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> Wow, how beautiful is that? :-D :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Magnifcent!


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you have the pattern info for your gorgeous Bad Faerie? My daughter would love it!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Fan,
You do nice work!
Jean Marie


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

WOW. So beautiful and no wonder it took so long. Very worth it though. A treasure.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful. Lot lot of work but in the end worth it . Very nice .


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Harmonysunrise,
Did you draw that on your avatar?
Jean Marie


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Neena26T said:


> Do you have the pattern info for your gorgeous Bad Faerie? My daughter would love it!


http://www.theangelsnook.com/THE-BAD-FAERIE--Counted-Cross-Stitch-Pattern_p_1744.html


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Breathtaking! Beautifully done.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

she is bad and oh so beautiful.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Be proud. You did beautiful work. Well worth it.

So now, what next?
:?:


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

So very beautiful.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

That is beautiful. You must have a lot of patience.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Gorgeous! My daughter does cross stitch like this and I can't believe how many hundreds of hours goes into one piece. It takes so much patience and concentration. Love it that you named her Morgana!


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL. I love to do cross stitch when I am not knitting, (have both going now) Your work is stunning. I also work on 18 count, sometimes hard to see but well worth it. Happy stitching.

Rita


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL. I love to do cross stitch when I am not knitting, (have both going now) Your work is stunning. I also work on 18 count, sometimes hard to see but well worth it. Happy stitching.

Rita


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone Im blown away by your wonderful comments. Yes shes from Mystic Stitch and it took many hours of patience but finally finished her. I like her naughty mysterious look and love fairies too. My next project is a Victorian lady in a big floral hat embellished with ribbon embroidery and tiny beads. My dear KP friend Joan and I have named her Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts so will get busy on her and show her to you when completed, hopefully this year sometime Cheers Fran


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!! She looks determined.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful don, hard on the eye with all that black,you got a lot of pations[sp] to do that kind of work.just beautiful.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very lovely thanks for sharing !!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Fantastic,your skill is enviable.Lindseymary


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW that is a beautiful work of art.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Well she is just breathtaking! Beautiful work!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're right! She does look like Morgana.... beautiful work.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

She's lovely, I'm very impressed. HAED?


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you all, she was worked, entirely on white Aida cloth 18 count,
> very fine and hard on the eyes, needed strong glasses to see it. Cheers Fran


WOW! If you didn't need glasses before, I'd bet you do now!  
Only made one project on navy Aida, never again! And you did it on 18 count, to boot! :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Coral Mcrae don't understand HAED what does it mean ? thank you very much for lovely comments regards Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

hi redhead51 I used hobby glasses which are high magnification and did it over 5 years with other projects in between times. I wear glasses for reading and closeup work. Sincere thanks for your super comments.Fan


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

never saw that in a cross stich pattern. very pretty


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WoW, Beautiful job.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi Coral Mcrae don't understand HAED what does it mean ? thank you very much for lovely comments regards Fan


Heaven and Earth Designs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

hi Coral McRae thanks for your reply my fairy comes from a USA company called Mystic Stitch designed by Maxine Gadd Cheers Fan


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't think she's bad! She's just a modern fairy with an independent attitude! So there :!: 


Fan said:


> After 5 years and approx. 100,000 stitches I have finished this project, inbetween lots of knitting, crochet etc. Her official name is the Bad Faerie but I have nicknamed her Morganna as she reminds me of the wicked one in Camelot.
> Enjoy Fran


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Dsynr great comment re my fairy, I am with you on that one a very modern fairy she is, assertive and a little bit naughty and loves to make mischief. Cheers Fran


----------

